# Unlisted laparoscopic stomach code with unlisted omentum code



## graciejean (Aug 20, 2010)

I have a procedure for Laparoscopic removal of Lap band and ports (43744) Partial gastrectomy, gastrorrhaphy ( 43659- referencing 43840 for pricing) and omental pedicle flap (49329 referencing 49905 for pricing). 
Can both unlisted procedure codes 43659 and 49329 be billed together? CCI does not provide any information regarding two unlisted procedure codes intraabdominally.


----------

